# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  WINNI femelle croisée Border Terrier 7 ans 8kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie) Nobody's dog

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* WINNI
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 *WINNI*
*Race apparentée : croisée Border Terrier*
*Femelle 8 kg et 32 cm au garrot*
*Née 10-06-2015*
*Arrivée au refuge : 06-11-2019*
*Test dirofilariose : positif**

*WINNI est au refuge depuis 3 ans. Elle est arrivée avec ses 3 chiots, un seul a survécu et a été adopté en Serbie. Winni est malheureusement positive à la dirofilariose. Comme tous les chiens testés positifs, elle sera soignée à son arrivée par notre équipe vétérinaire et n'aura aucune séquelle après son traitement. Winni est pleine de vie et rêverait de sortir du refuge. Elle est borgne mais ça n'enlève rien à son charme, elle est magnifique avec sa couleur bringée et ses petites oreilles. Elle cherche une famille sans enfants, avec ou sans autre chiens.*

*La dirofilariose est une maladie qui se soigne très bien en France. Le traitement sera fait chez l'un de nos vétérinaires, une aide financière peut donc ainsi être faite par l'association.
Une fois le traitement fait, le chien est guéri et n'a aucune séquelle ni risque de récidive.
L'association informera l'adoptant sur cette maladie et répondra à toutes ses questions.
Pour plus de détails : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6448836&type=3

Elle se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...15292681928369

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## chupachup

Alors oui Winni est borgne, mais du coup à cause de ça elle doit passer sa vie au refuge ?

----------

